# Totilas and Rath - official



## MissySmythe (28 November 2010)

Well, as many thought, Matthias Rath will be the new rider of Totilas for Germany.............

http://www.eurodressage.com/equestrian/2010/11/28/matthias-rath-riding-totilas-real-pleasure


----------



## Mondy (28 November 2010)

I wish the young man good luck. 

One must hope he has a strong psyche and a supportive team to watch his back; most of the 'Totilas-circus' has been one, long emotive soap opera, and I don't think people are going to relinquish their horsey idolatry any time soon...


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (28 November 2010)

Lots of pressure and lots of media attention, but still a very lucky man and Germany a very lucky team. Looks like they'll have to apply for planning permission to extend the trophy cabinet once Toto's back from his break and stud duties.


----------



## Mondy (28 November 2010)

Yes, and as somebody said to me, perhaps now Totilas will get a stable with a window and a chance to at least 'see' other horses...


----------



## mik (28 November 2010)

He will, I know a laddie there and he will be well loved.


----------



## Halfstep (28 November 2010)

at least he'll be in a nice stables. 
Hope Rath has a good PR person behind him. LOL.  

Poor Edward Gal.


----------



## warmblooded (28 November 2010)

Mondy- what do you mean? Was he not before?


----------



## eahotson (28 November 2010)

Who cares frankly.Wonder who he will be with the following year.


----------



## MissySmythe (28 November 2010)

eahotson said:



			Who cares frankly.Wonder who he will be with the following year.
		
Click to expand...

Frankly, if you don't care about the horse why bother to post on a thread where people clearly do?


----------



## MissySmythe (28 November 2010)

warmblooded said:



			Mondy- what do you mean? Was he not before?
		
Click to expand...

I think Mondy means in Paul Schockemoehle's stable? Not so horse-orientated...


----------



## Apercrumbie (28 November 2010)

Hmmm will be interesting to see how they get on together.  He certainly has a lot to live up to.  I really want to give Edward Gal a massive hug as this must be so awful for him.


----------



## PippiPony (28 November 2010)

Good luck to him.
The Germans did not like being beaten!  Let's hope he can get the same out of the horse. And it stays sound!


----------



## Kao (29 November 2010)

Wishing Germany the best of luck with him


----------



## eahotson (29 November 2010)

I used to care, not any more.


----------



## silver zaanif (29 November 2010)

MissySmythe said:



			I think Mondy means in Paul Schockemoehle's stable? Not so horse-orientated...
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find yard schockemohe is really very horse orientated , rummors abound but i'd like to be a horse living there, and i doubt Totillas has had anything but the best of care!!!


----------



## Andalusianlover (29 November 2010)

Schockemole didnt seem to care about his showjumpers years ago when he used to "rap" them with poles to try and make them jump higher and better.

I lived in Germany for a total of 14 years and even the very "Gucci" yards had tiny stables and no turnout just massive indoor schools and if you mentioned hacking they would look at you in horror.

No way for any horse to live.

Cant imagine Totilas ever being allowed to have a buck and a fart and a hooly round the paddock.  Poor horse!


----------



## silver zaanif (29 November 2010)

and yet thire horses are leading in the world, the auction yard is a bit different but if they were mistreated i doubt they would be as good as they are somehow. The attitude abroad toward horses is very different to the uk, they aren't on the whole pets( i'm not saying there is anything wrong with horses as pets)  as they tend to be here, so they production is different. I just felt the implication was that Totillas had been badly treated and will now live a miserable life which i fell is a tad unfair and far fom the reality.


----------



## Daisy1905 (29 November 2010)

Andalusianlover said:



			I lived in Germany for a total of 14 years and even the very "Gucci" yards had tiny stables and no turnout just massive indoor schools and if you mentioned hacking they would look at you in horror.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but where in Germany did you use to live??


----------



## Faberge (30 November 2010)

It's now officially official!

Press conference today confirmed it at Paul Schockemohle's yard:
http://tinyurl.com/38gbomv


----------



## woodlandswow (30 November 2010)

pippipony said:



			Good luck to him.
The Germans did not like being beaten!  Let's hope he can get the same out of the horse. And it stays sound!
		
Click to expand...

i think this is very true... i feel very sorry for edward gal, as they had such an amazing partnership, at least they endend together on a high. (saying that these last two years have been a high!)... but we can only look foward and say good luck to the new guy... maybe it will work out , maybe it wont.. we'll just have to wait!


----------



## SusannaF (30 November 2010)

Andalusianlover said:



			I lived in Germany for a total of 14 years and even the very "Gucci" yards had tiny stables and no turnout just massive indoor schools and if you mentioned hacking they would look at you in horror.
		
Click to expand...

This was true of a place I went to, and a friend learned at a very similar place elsewhere in the country. On the other hand, the place where I go now keeps their horses outdoor in a herd all year round. I'm not sure what's "typical" in such a big country, but the "keep 'em boxed up and no hacking" thing I've heard or encountered more than once.


----------



## R2R (30 November 2010)

I think it is very sad how the horse has become a commodity &#8211; I believe, though I know it is not the way, that when a horse has achieved so much for a nation it should stay there. I also think the horse looks tense in the video of the announcement, interested to see if it will stay sound, and if the partnership can be replicated. 

One super thing is that Laura B and the fantastic Alf might see some of the gold medals they deserve!


----------



## volatis (2 December 2010)

I think you will find Toti is currently stabled in a very nice barn, with plenty of other horse around, including a neighbour he can chat to (the stables have bars between them rather than solid walls) and is adored by current groom and rider while he is at PS. No the horses here dont get daily turnout, but I think you will find most top level competition horses dont. But they are ridden daily, and often handwalked or on the horse walker or treadmill as well, and you dont see any stable vices (actually thats probably not true, 1 horse I know of weaved). It would be nice for them to get turn out, but the fact they dont doesnt mean they are not well cared for and I kinow the horses are my list are throughly loved and spoilt

As for the new partnership of toti and Matthias, well they already look fantastic together after so few sessions, and I think it could be a seriously good partnership


----------



## silver zaanif (4 December 2010)

ok, i'm takeing my life in my hands here but.....

Though Totillas looks a bit tense and rushed , which i feel is comleately understandable considering and will settle down, i think his hindleg is better already, the hock should match the front and he has such an extravagent front that before his hock was not as good as it should have been i think , he looks to be improveing to me....

go on then , chew a strip of me, i'm braced


----------

